
Bots won't replace apps. Better apps will replace apps - exolymph
http://dangrover.com/blog/2016/04/20/bots-wont-replace-apps.html
======
V-2
[http://i66.tinypic.com/ax1kid.png](http://i66.tinypic.com/ax1kid.png) \-
that's how this blog looks like on my (not enormous) monitor.

Tiny font, margins 200% (!!!) the width of the actual content. What's up with
that? : )

Why do people who talk about UI the most design their pages to have the
readability of WalMart receipts?

What's the point of buying a 24" or 27" monitor if they insist on only using
one third of screen estate?

Sorry about the rant, it's just one of my pet peeves, plus it wouldn't grind
my gears so bad if the article itself didn't seem very interesting

~~~
reefoctopus
ctrl++

~~~
V-2
I figured I can zoom on pages, but that's beyond my point - good design means
settings are sensible out of the box, by default.

------
ikido
Very valid points addressed in this essay, I wonder if OS and messengers
vendors will ever take that into account

